Coronavirus (COVD-19) Progression Tracker - rmason
======
mikecoles
A list of some maps: [http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/covid-19/maps-
visuals](http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/covid-19/maps-visuals)

This one has a high 'purdy' factor.
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
ColinWright
There seems not to be a link here ... was that intentional?

